# Trade Yao!



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Houston is not a good place for Yao Ming. Knicks, Bulls and Warriors like Yao.

Knicks trade Spree and next year 1st round draft for Yao and Mobley.

Warriors trade Dunleavy and Arena for Yao. 

Bulls trade jay Williams and 1st round draft for Yao.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Step away from the bong.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

You're kidding right?


----------



## CaponeNNoreaga (Jul 18, 2002)

*ummm...*

fatdaddy you need to shoot yourself....twice


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

When I saw the title of this thread, I was like.."here is another idiot"..

but when I acutally get to read what FatDaddy has to say, I totally agree with him.

Being a Yao Ming fan, I think this is not the team for him. The management must make a decision whehter to keep the big men or Francis. Francis and Mobley is a ball hogging back court that will limit Yao Ming's development. They can get a lot if they choose to trade Francis, Mobley or Yao. 

If they trade Francis and Mobley, they could trade them to the Clippers for Odom and the 5th pick (Ford) so the focus point of this team is Yao Ming.

If they decide to keep Francis, they can get even more for Yao Ming, Memphis would be a great place, Houston could easily get Pau Gasol, and Swift from this deal. Or to the Bulls for at least Curry and Jay Williams or Rose.

But seriously, the self style of b-ball Houston is playing right now, is not the best one for Yao Ming.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: ummm...*



> Originally posted by <b>CavsFanInFL</b>!
> fatdaddy you need to shoot yourself....twice


I so agree, if your going to trade him to the bulls you have to get at least Eddy Curry..


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Who wants spree?

Who wants Jay William?

Who wants Dunleavy?



Do houston really want them?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I want Jay Williams and Dunleavy


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

If it was soooo much of a hastle to get Yao to Houston won't it be hard to get him aloud to play any where else?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NJ wants him... 
Well I do for NJ...

-Petey


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I kinda liked the Clippers trade, even if it is 100% fantasy

PG TJ Ford
SG Lamar Odom
SF Bostjan Nachbar
PF Eddie Griffin
C Yao Ming


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Houston is not a good place for Yao Ming. Knicks, Bulls and Warriors like Yao.
> 
> Knicks trade Spree and next year 1st round draft for Yao and Mobley.
> ...


Only a few people would predict that Yao would become that ready that fast. I thought he wouldn't be ready until after mid year but he developed much quicker than expected. Houston was winning at that time so why would they mess with their system. It was obvious as the season wore on so did Yao's stamina. He simply wore out by the end of the year. Now just imagine if he was the offensive focal point and took 15 shots a game. He might have worn out BY mid season. A lot of people don't like Yao ebing in Houston becuz they think he should play a bigger role but just think about what I just said. Anyways I have always said Yao will not become a bigtime player until his third year and Houston by then is going to go through a transition. I expect by the third year that Francis and Yao (over 15 shots per game each) will both be 1st option guys like Shaq and Kobe with less success and Mobley will retreat to a complimentary role. Houston is a GREAT place for Yao and his tremendous rookie season shows that. Who would have predicted he would have been that good?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Houston is not a good place for Yao Ming. Knicks, Bulls and Warriors like Yao.
> 
> Knicks trade Spree and next year 1st round draft for Yao and Mobley.



You sir, just earned my vote for poster of the month. We need more people like you in the front office in houston. To spice up the deal I would be willing to add the almighty ANTOINE RIGDEAU, to the deal. Provided we could do a trade with Dallas. Perhaps Larry Johnson?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Uh... guys.

Repeat after me.

"Yao Ming just finished his first year in the NBA and because one style of ball occured during his rookie year doesn't mean that he'll be looked over the rest of his career."

Everyone recognizes what a talent he is and that he and Francis are the future.

I would have posted the same thing 1 week ago before finding out that Rudy was leaving... now with a new coach, there will be a new style and new focus with more than likely new supporting castmembers.

Have patience people

Stuart


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

Yao should be traded to Dallas, for Lafrentz, Bradley and Najera.

Would be sweet for Dallas!


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Lafenz 9M
Bradley 5m
Nahera 2m
---Yao 4m

Salary Cap problem for Mavs

Think about the business too.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

fine fine fine..Mr Economic. 

How about this than.
Mo Taylor, calvin Kato, and Yao for Najera, Bradley and Lafrentz?

Does the Salary = out now?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> NJ wants him...
> Well I do for NJ...


Yeah, he'd fit into our offense pretty well, actually, being a great passer.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

I would like to see Yao go to a well-managed and well-coached team.

Some trade proposals:

1. Yao to Spurs for Parker + (resigned) Stephon Jackson

Spurs can sign Kidd to play point, have Yao to replace DRob and have a dynasty going.

2. Yao to Pistons for Detroit's No 2 pick (Darko)

A Wallace + Yao frontcourt would be sweet in the East and Yao should be more ready to contribute to Pistons' contending cause than Darko.

These trades work salary-wise and are pretty fair talent-wise too. :yes:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if we're gonna trade yao we should at least get something good out of it. trade yao, moochie, taylor, and rice to the twolves for garnett. it works on realgm.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

You guys are... interesting. Yao's home is here. Francis,Mobley,Griffin can get traded, but Yao will still be here.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> if we're gonna trade yao we should at least get something good out of it. trade yao, moochie, taylor, and rice to the twolves for garnett. it works on realgm.


I don't want Yao go to such a crappy situation!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm not sure if this thread is funny because it's 3am...

...or if it's simply funny just because...


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

no way i'll trade yao ming....

i'll rather trade steve francis than trade yao ming........with yao ming, u have a 7-6, 300 pound center who is agile, skillful and he ven has a good shot.........the way i see it, the rockets can win titles in the future builing around yao ming, give him time.

as for trading francis, no reason why we shld do it, unless we're sure we can get something in return, someone who wld complement yao ming in the future........


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

No one is untouchable.


----------



## Dr. Basketball (Jun 3, 2003)

MING IS GOING NO WHERE, AND TO EVEN OFFER SUCH HORRIBLE TRADES IS PATHETIC!


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>numb555</b>!
> Yao should be traded to Dallas, for Lafrentz, Bradley and Najera.
> 
> Would be sweet for Dallas!


ya but its NEVER ever gonna happen..... the trade is so one sided... who the hell really wants bradley who can be officially labeled a bust


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yao will be a Rockets his entire NBA career. Mark it down.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> Yao will be a Rockets his entire NBA career. Mark it down.


:no: I don't think so. But we will see.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

You guys don't consider the business of Knicks. If Yao plays in new york, Knicks are going to make 10 times money than Houston.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I'd take the Golden State deal... it's not often that you can get a 250 million dollar "Arena" plus a player for someone.

Just think, the Rockets could then have 2 home courts.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: ummm...*



> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> I so agree, if your going to trade him to the bulls you have to get at least Eddy Curry..



NO WAY yAO SUCKS.


THEY CAN GET HASSEL AND BAGS


----------

